# Tires-Gravel



## Overhill (Oct 7, 2002)

In my present location I have .6 mile of gravel before getting to the "good" road [oil and chip]. The gravel is well maintained, meaning it is spread and drug regularly, leaving no smooth tire paths for the bike. It is limestone rock, and is hard on sidewalls. After another sidewall cut this morning, I am looking for tire recommendations, particularly for tires with good sidewall cut resistance. I searched the forum, and the old forum, but didn't find too much. The reviews seem very mixed on each particular tire. There appear to be several new forum participants, and I am interested in your experiences. I am willing to ride 25s, or possibly 28s, but would like to keep a realtively fast [fantasy] road tire; ie, not too heavy. Gatorskin? Passella [sp]? Any recommendations are most appreciatied. Thanks.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*Michelin Axial Carbon...*



Overhill said:


> In my present location I have .6 mile of gravel before getting to the "good" road [oil and chip]. The gravel is well maintained, meaning it is spread and drug regularly, leaving no smooth tire paths for the bike. It is limestone rock, and is hard on sidewalls. After another sidewall cut this morning, I am looking for tire recommendations, particularly for tires with good sidewall cut resistance. I searched the forum, and the old forum, but didn't find too much. The reviews seem very mixed on each particular tire. There appear to be several new forum participants, and I am interested in your experiences. I am willing to ride 25s, or possibly 28s, but would like to keep a realtively fast [fantasy] road tire; ie, not too heavy. Gatorskin? Passella [sp]? Any recommendations are most appreciatied. Thanks.


I was trashing about one Axial Pro/Pro Race per month by cutting the sidewall. Around here they use crushed limestone for shoulder gravel and it sneaks up onto the paved shoulder. I started using Axial Carbons last summer and have had zero problems since.

TF


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'd go with the conti's.*



Overhill said:


> In my present location I have .6 mile of gravel before getting to the "good" road [oil and chip]. The gravel is well maintained, meaning it is spread and drug regularly, leaving no smooth tire paths for the bike. It is limestone rock, and is hard on sidewalls. After another sidewall cut this morning, I am looking for tire recommendations, particularly for tires with good sidewall cut resistance. I searched the forum, and the old forum, but didn't find too much. The reviews seem very mixed on each particular tire. There appear to be several new forum participants, and I am interested in your experiences. I am willing to ride 25s, or possibly 28s, but would like to keep a realtively fast [fantasy] road tire; ie, not too heavy. Gatorskin? Passella [sp]? Any recommendations are most appreciatied. Thanks.


They are supposed to have excellent sidewall protection while still being reasonably light.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*here's one you won't see regularly*

Kenda Kaliente Iron Cloaks. Our team is sponsored by them, and in Colorado, you ride a lot of gravel, both in training and during races. After having problems with the Axial Pros, I switched to the Iron Cloaks (they've got a kevlar liner) and have had zero trouble.

For the record, I'm not fond of how Conti clinchers ride.

go to www.kenda-usa.com I believe they've instituted a direct purchase option on their web site. The Kalientes are nice tires, and surprisingly affordable.


----------



## witcomb (Jun 25, 2003)

*Second Conti's*

I've been using Conti 1000 Sports. They weigh a ton, but have served me well so far. I just looked at the reviews and it seems everyone has said they flat. So far so good though for me and I've ridden on some similar roads but I try to avoid them.


----------



## witcomb (Jun 25, 2003)

*correction*

try http://www.kendausa.com/


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Happy with Paselas, but I'm running 35s @80psi*

There are gravel roads all around my rapidly suburbanizing rural community, and I've used Paselas for three years. 35mm tires at 75-80 psi are really nice in the dirt, but a little slow on the pavement. The next size down, 32mm, works pretty well all around at 95-100 (but I weigh 230, so your experience may differ.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Vredestain Campo Cross - come in 28 and 32.

Ride great in gravel, smooth on the road - I ride 'em at about 90 - 100 psi.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll second the Vreds. I've been using the Campo 28's since last July and they're the best CX/all-conditions tire I've ever used. Great traction, great handling and "feel". No puncture flats yet, no pinch flats, and they're not boat anchors. 

One thing I've noticed: it seems like more so than with other tires, when I go over small stones on the road, they just get fired off to the side at high velocity. Sometimes the stones hit things with such a force that I wonder why they didn't go through the tire casing. I worry that a pedestrian is going to get a gunshot wound!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

I fired one of those stones off on Friday on my way home from work.

Damn thing hit the side of a bus on the other side a four lane road - sounded like someone took a hammer to the bus!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

It's fecking weird, isn't it?  I've never seen it happen so much with other tires like it does with the Campos. Sorta makes my rides more fun! LOL!


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

Cory said:


> There are gravel roads all around my rapidly suburbanizing rural community, and I've used Paselas for three years. 35mm tires at 75-80 psi are really nice in the dirt, but a little slow on the pavement. The next size down, 32mm, works pretty well all around at 95-100 (but I weigh 230, so your experience may differ.


I also vote for the Paselas in 35mm. My riding involves quite a bit of gravel and they work very well and are flat resistant. They are also a very good rail-trail tire.


----------

